# Wolfschanze - Führer's headquarters in Gierloz



## v2 (Nov 14, 2005)

Do you know this story...

"The Wolfschanze, Führer's headquarters in Gierloz, was Hitler's largest headquarters. It was was a complete city in itself, with airfields, power stations, a railway station, air purification installations, a water supply and drainage system, as well as heating. In total the site covered 250 hectares, and was surrounded by barbed wire and land mines. 
The term Führerhauptquartier (Führer's headquarters) was used during the Second World War not only to denote the highest level of the German army, but also as a name for Hitler's whereabouts in the field. There were several Führer's headquarters, usually located in secluded areas, far from any inhabited places,and wherever possible they could not be seen from the ground or the air.
The process of constructing the Wolfschanze started in the autumn of 1940 under the pseudonym Chemische Werke Askania. The work was completed in the autumn of 1944.
Hitler himself spent 900 days at the Wolfschanze. He arrived on 24 July 1941 and left permanently on 20 November 1944. In the night of 24 January 1945, when the Germans were forced to retreat further to the west, the Wolfschanze was blown up by engineers of the German army, who wanted to prevent the place from failing into Russian hands."

Some pics:





Hitler's bunker





Hitler's bunker- front view





Bunker for visitors


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

When I was in Highschool my class took a trip to the Wolfs Lair. It was a very interesting trip and a extremely interesting to see first hand.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2005)

Interesting pics. I suppose the interior has been sealed?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Parts of it are available for tours. Like I said my class took a trip to see it when I was in Highschool.


----------



## reddragon (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like an interesting place.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

It is, especially if you are a history buff.


----------



## v2 (Nov 28, 2005)

More, more and more about fortifications in north of Poland...
http://fortyfikacje.end.pl/


----------

